# Port Clinton Weather Thru 3-31-20



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

It looks like I will keep boat up and ready I saw monthly weather from accuweather and I would wager there will be NO fishable ice on main lake this winter ! What do you guys and gals think ?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

This is an emotionally charged subject. And I feel bad for the hard water guys, but I doubt there will be anything other then air boat ice fishing.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

there may be a short time that guys can get out towards the end of feb...good thing is the local guys won't have to deal with the masses because the window will be short.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Well tell us what you read on the site please. I could use some good news on what they think the weather is going to do for the rest of the winter. Thanks


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed the 2013-14 ice fishing seasons and ice fishing those years.after seeing how so many people trashed parking lots,left empty beer cans and propane cylinders all over,camp perry closed to the public because people trashed it,i now pray that lake erie doesn,t freeze over.i was embarrassed every single time I went to erie and saw the way all these out-of-towners and out-of -staters trashing and disrespecting the north shore of this great resource.too many unprepared people leaving way too much stuff out on the ice EVERY YEAR there is fishable ice.boat owners provide the local economy with more money,patronage ,and respect than the ice fisherman do.it may only be 1/3 of all ice fisherman ,but their behavior makes me sick.besides that my wife says I bring home more fish and spend less time and resources when I use my boat instead of ice fishing.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

nightranger said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the 2013-14 ice fishing seasons and ice fishing those years.after seeing how so many people trashed parking lots,left empty beer cans and propane cylinders all over,camp perry closed to the public because people trashed it,i now pray that lake erie doesn,t freeze over.i was embarrassed every single time I went to erie and saw the way all these out-of-towners and out-of -staters trashing and disrespecting the north shore of this great resource.too many unprepared people leaving way too much stuff out on the ice EVERY YEAR there is fishable ice.boat owners provide the local economy with more money,patronage ,and respect than the ice fisherman do.it may only be 1/3 of all ice fisherman ,but their behavior makes me sick.besides that my wife says I bring home more fish and spend less time and resources when I use my boat instead of ice fishing.


I love to ice fish but unfortunately I kinda have the same feelings...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember the years of parking there without it being knowledge of the masses and we had no issues. I warned on this site of our potential of losing this because of ot getting trashed and for some reason my post got deleted. I hope at least we have leared from this.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got chewed out for saying people were to blame for the masses for not keeping their finger off the camera button of their phone


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't ice fish but ride around a lot and saw the mess at McGee marsh the people did it to them self with the closing. I see it sad that a few ruin it for a lot of good people.


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

wajski said:


> I don't ice fish but ride around a lot and saw the mess at McGee marsh the people did it to them self with the closing. I see it sad that a few ruin it for a lot of good people.


IT IS SAD,BUT LIKE THEY SAY ONE BAD APPLE CAN RUIN THE BUSHEL.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Heck, it looks like there might not be "fishable" ice on smaller, colder inland lakes this Winter. I don't think you Erie guys have anything to worry about.


----------



## eric fritsche (Dec 15, 2016)

nightranger said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the 2013-14 ice fishing seasons and ice fishing those years.after seeing how so many people trashed parking lots,left empty beer cans and propane cylinders all over,camp perry closed to the public because people trashed it,i now pray that lake erie doesn,t freeze over.i was embarrassed every single time I went to erie and saw the way all these out-of-towners and out-of -staters trashing and disrespecting the north shore of this great resource.too many unprepared people leaving way too much stuff out on the ice EVERY YEAR there is fishable ice.boat owners provide the local economy with more money,patronage ,and respect than the ice fisherman do.it may only be 1/3 of all ice fisherman ,but their behavior makes me sick.besides that my wife says I bring home more fish and spend less time and resources when I use my boat instead of ice fishing.


Absolutely glad theres no ice fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't say I've ever participated on the ice, but I've thought what a good idea Rickard's Bait had in closing before the Winter. I wonder if they knew what was coming?
Rickerd (no relation to bait shop)


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

nightranger said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the 2013-14 ice fishing seasons and ice fishing those years.after seeing how so many people trashed parking lots,left empty beer cans and propane cylinders all over,camp perry closed to the public because people trashed it,i now pray that lake erie doesn,t freeze over.i was embarrassed every single time I went to erie and saw the way all these out-of-towners and out-of -staters trashing and disrespecting the north shore of this great resource.too many unprepared people leaving way too much stuff out on the ice EVERY YEAR there is fishable ice.boat owners provide the local economy with more money,patronage ,and respect than the ice fisherman do.it may only be 1/3 of all ice fisherman ,but their behavior makes me sick.besides that my wife says I bring home more fish and spend less time and resources when I use my boat instead of ice fishing.


 what makes you so sure the locals are so innocent ? don't put all the blame on out of towners or out of staters, there is bad in every category.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Stupid to blame out of towners. I get your frustration but it's not just out of towners. I grew up on the Maumee and that was always said about " out of towners" I saw just as many with Ohio plates and OH numbers leave garbage behind. Again. Understand your frustration but I'm a out of towner now and I'll be damned if I leave trash or mess a place up.




CDUCK said:


> what makes you so sure the locals are so innocent ? don't put all the blame on out of towners or out of staters, there is bad in every category.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I would say the locals take their fish home to clean while the out of towners clean theirs and put the guts in the porta-poties that where put out for the fisherman


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

fisherman 2 said:


> I would say the locals take their fish home to clean while the out of towners clean theirs and put the guts in the porta-poties that where put out for the fisherman


I've never seen that, or an open porta jon, at any of the community lots. It does however bring up a good point(probably one for a fresh thread), but we DO NEED a viable fish cleaning solution. I have fished out of South Haven on Lake Michigan, and they have an awesome fish cleaning station, complete with fish grinders. I know that there are local businesses like Bay's Edge and a couple in Port Clinton, but I honestly prefer my methods of cleaning over a cleaning house. My trash day is on Friday, so in the summer, I'm stuck with rapidly rotting carcasses for the entire week. I really wish there were more places from CSP east that are similar to Turtle Creek, where you can clean fish and have carcass disposal. Mazuricks and CSP both seem to have the real estate to have a nice cleaning station with grinders in the tables, just food for thought. Sorry to hijack your thread. I too am itching to get back on the water whether it's hard or soft.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Networthy said:


> My trash day is on Friday, so in the summer, I'm stuck with rapidly rotting carcasses for the entire week.


Maybe pick up a cheap cooler just for this purpose and the cheapest ice possible?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

there shouldnt be a problem with cleaning fish , take your fish home n clean them , put waste in freezer for next trash day. i bring home alot of fish and i dont lay my mess on other people or places. if they trash the lake then im pretty sure the same is true of their living rooms, and their toys. now im not the fun police, but i cant stand when i see trash go out the window, or left for another to clean up


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

bustedrod said:


> there shouldnt be a problem with cleaning fish , take your fish home n clean them , put waste in freezer for next trash day. i bring home alot of fish and i dont lay my mess on other people or places. if they trash the lake then im pretty sure the same is true of their living rooms, and their toys. now im not the fun police, but i cant stand when i see trash go out the window, or left for another to clean up



Might not have the freezer space, just a thought


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

no freezer that could be a problem, maybe put in the garden ?


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69 (Nov 5, 2019)

Can't fit no guts in the freezer cuz it's full of fish fillets


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Networthy said:


> I've never seen that, or an open porta jon, at any of the community lots. It does however bring up a good point(probably one for a fresh thread), but we DO NEED a viable fish cleaning solution. I have fished out of South Haven on Lake Michigan, and they have an awesome fish cleaning station, complete with fish grinders. I know that there are local businesses like Bay's Edge and a couple in Port Clinton, but I honestly prefer my methods of cleaning over a cleaning house. My trash day is on Friday, so in the summer, I'm stuck with rapidly rotting carcasses for the entire week. I really wish there were more places from CSP east that are similar to Turtle Creek, where you can clean fish and have carcass disposal. Mazuricks and CSP both seem to have the real estate to have a nice cleaning station with grinders in the tables, just food for thought. Sorry to hijack your thread. I too am itching to get back on the water whether it's hard or soft.


Seems that for our outdoors money spent, there should be fish cleaning stations at at least a few major state boat ramps. Of course the problem is the guts which have to be picked up every day and composted or landfilled, and the keeping of the station clean so they aren't fly magnets and breeders. All of that costs. Still it would only take 3 or 4 along the south shore from Catawba to Cleveland that could service a lot of fishermen. Many would even pay a modest fee to use them...


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Geneva state park campground has a nice one with a freezer and wash down.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

when i went to New York salmon fishing they had a cleaner/grinder at the ramp and it cost $1 a fish to use that would be great at some of our bigger ramps and generate some extra $$


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

REALLY!!!!!!
The way people are complaining about ramp fees do you think they would be okay with paying for fish gut removal?????????


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I either bury them in the garden or around trees. Great fertilizer.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the advantage of dumping them on my property and what the Eagles don't eat the raccoons finish at night.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

after 6 walleye the fish cleaner can take care of them


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Steve bienkowski.69 said:


> Can't fit no guts in the freezer cuz it's full of fish fillets


That is when you have close friends and family over for a big fish fry. So then you will have room in freezer for the fish carcasses.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Weather?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Not cold enough to freeze the fish guts on the screened in porch. Or the lake.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

fish offal is the opitimy of whats wrong with this world.the pilgrims were shown how to grow corn using fish guts as fertilizer,which is why they survived to populate this great country. it,s all natural.a phenominal fertilizer,and can be eaten or utilized by anything organic.the world does not want anything the us tries to recycle.they no longer want any plastic,glass, or other waste.we constantly sort our garbage to weed out recyclables,but no mone wants it.my own community can no longer foot the bill for recyclables and has raised trash pick-up prices while providing less service.the fact that the younger generation would rather shame my generation and blame us for the problems of today while doing NOTHING but RAISING AWARENESS.HOT NEWS FLASH-we all are aware ,it,s time for the younger generation to get off their ass and CREATE an industry capable of solving our waste issues,instead of just bitching about it.this truly will be the world they will inherit, because most of us 50+ years old have done everything within our power to clean up after ourselves,only to have the younger generation show up and blame us with ignorant statements like "how dare you".fish guts recycling is an excellent opportunity for the younger generation to step up and harness this organic resource and who knows,maybe they will solve the algae bloom problem with it.wishful thinking


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Skip Hoffman said:


> when i went to New York salmon fishing they had a cleaner/grinder at the ramp and it cost $1 a fish to use that would be great at some of our bigger ramps and generate some extra $$


good solution although I hope the $1 per fish refers to a big salmon and not a 3 man limit of perch!


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

LEfriend said:


> good solution although I hope the $1 per fish refers to a big salmon and not a 3 man limit of perch!


it dropped my


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nite ranger you have no problem placing blame or faulting others. Go fix things yourself. We all need to be perfect like you and there will be no problems! You blame out of towners... tell the youth what they need to do... anything else others need to do?? Get off your high pedestal fix things yourself quick complaining. Your **** probably doesn't stink either. Stop the keyboard warrior crap.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

nightranger said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the 2013-14 ice fishing seasons and ice fishing those years.after seeing how so many people trashed parking lots,left empty beer cans and propane cylinders all over,camp perry closed to the public because people trashed it,i now pray that lake erie doesn,t freeze over.i was embarrassed every single time I went to erie and saw the way all these out-of-towners and out-of -staters trashing and disrespecting the north shore of this great resource.too many unprepared people leaving way too much stuff out on the ice EVERY YEAR there is fishable ice.boat owners provide the local economy with more money,patronage ,and respect than the ice fisherman do.it may only be 1/3 of all ice fisherman ,but their behavior makes me sick.besides that my wife says I bring home more fish and spend less time and resources when I use my boat instead of ice fishing.


Well said. I feel the locals contribute to this as well. 

But you did forget one thing that is a BIG problem only during ice season at all the access points. That is theft. I have never seen or heard of so many thefts than at lake Erie during ice season. I say it every year and just get the not us, not me.


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I guess the moderators can delete this post , it went from weather to bashing ! Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

JIMSWHIM said:


> Well I guess the moderators can delete this post , it went from weather to bashing ! Thanks to all who replied.


it,s what happens when the boat ramps have just enough ice to keep us all landlocked and not fishing.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Age and knee replacement keep me from fishing the temps also suck


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I find the highest priced gas in town then I throw my fish guts in their dumpster.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

odell daniel said:


> I find the highest priced gas in town then I throw my fish guts in their dumpster.


lol....i like this method best!


----------

